# Component Separation in hernia repair



## cmartin (Jun 8, 2007)

Anyone out there have recommendations on coding component separation in complex ventral hernia repairs?
Thanks


----------



## ldolyak (Feb 19, 2008)

Did you ever get an answer to this question.  I have come across the same thing recently and am unsure what to do?:


----------



## cmartin (Mar 13, 2008)

Nope, I never did


----------



## LisaLMay (Mar 17, 2008)

*component sep*

My doc performs this and uses 15734 x 2 (right and left), he uses alloderm as well, 15330 and 15331 depending on measurements, in addition to using the hernia repair code.


----------



## Christine38 (Aug 18, 2008)

If you still need help with the component seperations......i was hooked onto this article that cleared some things up for me.  

http://www.plasticsurgery.org/public...April-2006.pdf


----------

